# Just Bought Mokala Chark Kuan



## Wahaj (May 12, 2008)

just bought this. Been watching it for ages....and i'm sooooo happy i won this. It's stunning I think.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=290229303007&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=019

So what do you guys suggest in terms of care.

I've got a hook on the ceiling near the window I can hang this on. Do you guys suggest basket or no basket? and what do I use to hang in? How do I hang it? or will it be better in a big glas vase?

thanks!

Wahaj


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2008)

Since you're in an apartment, I think a clay pot w/ some charcoal might be best.


----------



## Candace (May 12, 2008)

Mokaras and vandaceous in general, need high foot candles to bloom-upwards of 4,000 which is very hard to get in apartment/indoor growing. They also need high humidity to grow and bloom well. It wouldn't be my plant of choice for a new, indoor grower with humidity issues.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2008)

Good luck with it! Hopefully, you can give it what it needs.


----------



## Wahaj (May 13, 2008)

Oh....um...ok. I mean I've sort of sorted out the humidity issue. I'm sure none of these things stand on their own, but I'm sure together they must be making a difference. I'm misting twice a day, have an atomiser on for a few hours and have humidity trays in place, a lot of them. And they all seem to be growing a lot of aerial roots, hopefully that's a good sign.

Where I intend to hang the Mokara is just underneath a south east facing skylight, so most of th day, the room is flooded with strong light.

if not hanging, I was thinking one of those glass vases that would really help with the humidity?

eric, you said about the charcoal in a put. Is that All i'd put in there? like blocks of charcoal, or powdered?....

thanks peeps!


----------



## paphioboy (May 13, 2008)

> like blocks of charcoal, or powdered?....


NOT powdered..!!! In many tropical Asian countries (Malaysia for instance), we grow Mokaras, Arandas and other vandaceous orchids etc in large pieces of broken brick and charcoal. Large means about 5-10cm.. If you want to keep the plant moister then the smaller pieces will do. If you want a lighter mix, use a mixture of polystyrene and charcoal. Works equally well. This will give the roots lots of air...


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2008)

Horticultural charcoal or even charcoal chips from the pet store. Rinse off the dust though. Clay pot retains hmidity more than basket or plastic pot. No glass vase as the roots need air.


----------



## Wahaj (May 13, 2008)

excellent...okey dokey. and you know like most orchids like to be pot bound....should i be putting this in the smallest pot possible as well?


----------



## paphioboy (May 13, 2008)

> Clay pot retains hmidity more than basket or plastic pot. No glass vase as the roots need air.



Eric, I thought clay pots dry out faster than plastic ones? 



> should i be putting this in the smallest pot possible as well?



Wahaj, Mokaras are ok with not being underpotted. So a fairly large pot is suitable so that you don't have to repot so often as charcoal does not break down fast anyway. If you grow it well, it will make tons of thick aerial roots in the pot. If you use small pots, the roots will grow out and all over the place so you may risk breaking them when you repot... Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Eric, I thought clay pots dry out faster than plastic ones?


Nope, soak a clay pot and a plastic pot in water. After you take them out which one is wet?


----------



## Wahaj (May 15, 2008)

hahahaha you numpty!

thanks for the info paphioboy. i've also now bought a blue magic vanda. this is getting dangerous haha. but this one's already mounted on a coconut shell. from....i think it's called siam orchids on ebay. again got this for about £15 as well.

is that expensive for what I've bought? I mean they all look very healthy on the site, and he seems to be growing them en masse. Also whenever I've seen vandas here, you can expect to pay £40 or over for a common hybrid. Is £15 including delivery a good pric for an online purchase? it's about 8-10 inches tall, i believe flowering size.


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2008)

$30!? That would be mad expensive here for a little plant. For vandas, check out R.F. Fuchs online.


----------



## Wahaj (May 16, 2008)

is 8 to 10" a little plant? i mean like height.....I've no idea.....

and does that site include postage to UK?

I'll check it out though. Fanks!


----------

